# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Помогите мне((((

## Анна20

Привет. Прошу поддержки. Может быть есть на этом форуме психологи. Расскажу немного о себе. Мне 20 лет с небольшим, только отучилась, работаю, хожу в спортзал, стараюсь радоваться жизни, есть кот, путешествую (по возможности). Так случилось, что у меня никогда не было отца, от него только уродская фамилия и отчество. Мать - очень властная, я была подростком и она вышла замуж за подкаблучника, бабушка - "учитель и наставник " матери, это просто смешно. Мать относится к тем женщинам, которые мыслят "мой ребёнок самый лучший, это же мой ребёнок". Теперь к сути. Так случилось, что мне "посчастливилось " родиться с ужасными темно-коричневыми мышиными глазами, всю жизнь меня обзывали за эти глаза, спрашивали "кто ты по национальности ", "что это за нация", поклонник один обругал и бросил как ненужную тряпку, на собеседовании спросили "армянка что ли", коллега по работе сказал"не русская, посмотри на свои глаза", лучшая подруга сказала "восточная женщина", работала в банке и многие таджики узбеки умилялись "ты на дочку мою похожа". Отношений заводить как-то не хотелось. В общем, уже очень давно я ношу линзы (бывают такие , натуральные, не яркие) серые, зрение -1,5. Фотки практически все в них. Но, к сожалению, не могу носить их всё время и при ближайшем рассмотрении ВИДНО, я никогда не добьюсь натуральных. Деньги есть возможность скопить, писала в клиники лазерной хирургии, но ответа нет! Я не знаю, куда писать. Мужчины мне нравятся с голубыми/серыми или зелёными глазами. Всегда хотела встретить мужчину, который бы заменил мне папу, чернявого, с хорошими волосами и, обязательно,с льдисто-голубыми глазами, высокого, сильного, можно в татухах, с орлиным носом, мне всё равно было кто он по национальности, лишь бы только светлые глаза, всегда нравился типаж такого, плохого парня) типа гопника, злого, строгого, постарше меня, образованного, заботливого) как-то раскидала фотки в пару групп вк. И мне написал, точь в точь, мой идеал. Искал милую, светленькую, светлоглазую. Позвал гулять. На первой же встрече мы поняли, что любим друг друга, я стала для него целым миром, носил на руках, дарил игрушки, готовил вкусности для нас двоих, полюбил кота очень, я на время забыла, что я "чурка", гуляли по арбату, убегали от жутиков в лабиринтах ужаса, гуляли в лесах. С ним ничего не было страшно, гулять ночью и вечером, гопники не подходили, хотя одной ходить страшновато, часто знакомятся, а с ним, как за каменной стеной, заменил мне всех и дал всю заботу и любовь. Потом решила покончить со всем этим. Пришла, сказала, что расстаёмся. Он сказал, что смысл жизни во мне. Что я это всё. Не смогла уйти. Ездили к морю недавно, скинулись на путёвку,  там он заботился обо мне, как мужчина о дочери. Водил везде, собирал нам завтрак со шведского стола, причесывал меня, будил - гладил по голове, все тяжёлые сумки в аэропорту носил только сам и тд... Подарил кольцо, мишку... Потом, уже когда вернулись, гуляли, молчали. Он отвёл меня в сторонку, сказал, что надо поговорить. Сказал, что всё заметил, понял уже давно, думал как бы лучше поговорить и, вот, мол... Что это ничего не меняет, что он так же любит меня, что не стоит дома их носить ради него, что всё как и прежде, что не надо было лгать ему. И тд. Я очень устала. Читала, что душа может бегать по облакам, выше неба, смеяться и играть с такими же подростками, что там лужайка, дом, котята... Я хочу умереть. Я устала. У друзей один ответ: забей подумаешь проблема. Я хочу в другой мир. Помогите мне. Но и с ним расставаться не хочу, он заменил мне всех. Он искал светленькую (в линзах я настоящая нордидка), я не имею право на такого человека, я выродок, ошибка природы... Говорит: "нет, я искал только тебя, без тебя я проживу всю жизнь один". Ребят, я устала, страшная уродина. Не могу больше. Да, может кто знает, как до этих лазерных клиник достучаться. В б-га не верю, не надо меня им пугать... Ужасно боюсь боли, боюсь остаться инвалидом на всю жизнь. Тупик сплошной. Не могу не плакать я устала.

----------


## tempo

Анна, хочешь, поменяемся?
Тебе - мои красивые тёмно-карие, с чистыми голубоватыми белкАми и длинными ресницами, а мне - твои мышиные.

В любой момент готов!

----------


## Revsh

Ёлки зелёные, у меня тоже тёмно-карие глаза и я не похож на Грея из пятидесяти оттенков. Всё, побежал убивацца. ((

А серьёзно говоря - если мужчина по-настоящему полюбил женщину, то ему совершенно неважно, какого цвета у неё глаза. Пусть хоть вся спустя время начнёт переливаться различными цветами как хамелеон. А также ему неважно какой формы у неё рот, нос, уши и т.д. и т.д. Он её любит любой. Такой, какой она в данный момент есть.

----------


## trypo

надо просто перекрыть недостаток другим достоинством ,
чтобы этот плюс имел больший вес , чем карие глазки.
развивать в себе другие качества , чтобы можно было сказать :
да , глазками не вышла , но зато в этом и в этом хороша ,
и меня есть за что любить.

----------


## Aare

Расистка что ли?

А с характером нордическим, выдержанным, беспощадного к врагам рейха, не хочешь себе мужчину, случайно?

----------


## Анна20

У него такой и есть.

----------


## Анна20

Грей - полупокер  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sebastian

Отказалась от коррекции - потому что клиники не отписались, смех да и только.
Нужно звонить и записываться в врачу. Что-то не вышло - идёшь в другую.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Какой смыс менять цвет глаз? Ребенок все равно может унаследовать твои гены.

----------


## Анна20

Я чайлдфри. Если была бы отродьем царей-коррлей, всё равно была бы чайлдфри, это окончательно и бесповоротно.

----------


## Февраль2015

Ха-ха, ну с каких это пор карий цвет глаз считается чем-то плохим.
Он же тебя полюбил не за цвет глаз, а за то, какой ты человек. Если кому-то не нравится то, как ты выглядишь - это вовсе не твои проблемы.
Наша внешность, место рождения и родители - полнейший рандом. Поэтому и не вижу смысла обвинять себя в чём-то.
Цвет глаз - это всего цвет глаз и ничего более.

----------


## Анна20

> Отказалась от коррекции - потому что клиники не отписались, смех да и только.
> Нужно звонить и записываться в врачу. Что-то не вышло - идёшь в другую.


 Да, я сейчас пытаюсь как-то решить это. Но пока всё глухо. Спасибо за добрый совет, я почитала Ваш дневник, Вы очень мудрый.

----------


## tempo

Так что хернёй страдать, надень цветные линзы, измени разрез век, сиськи до кучи новые пришей и будь счастлива!

----------


## Февраль2015

> Так что хернёй страдать, надень цветные линзы, измени разрез век, сиськи до кучи новые пришей и будь счастлива!


 А как же накаченная попа? Тоже же есть у всех, тоже красиво выглядит. Классно же не быть собой, а следовать тому, что принято красивым или хорошим в обществе.

----------


## Анна20

> Ха-ха, ну с каких это пор карий цвет глаз считается чем-то плохим.
> Он же тебя полюбил не за цвет глаз, а за то, какой ты человек. Если кому-то не нравится то, как ты выглядишь - это вовсе не твои проблемы.
> Наша внешность, место рождения и родители - полнейший рандом. Поэтому и не вижу смысла обвинять себя в чём-то.
> Цвет глаз - это всего цвет глаз и ничего более.


 Они маленькие, черненькие, как 2 гайки в лицо закрученные...

----------


## Анна20

Да разрез глаз норм, стоит сменить на серенький, покрасить ресницы, такая нереальная красота получается... Да я стараюсь, бегать на стадионе, ходить в спортзал, гулять, чтобы не загнуться, не хочу доставлять страдания матери, но внутри, я чувствую себя настолько отвратным выродком, даже не человеком, существом, гадкой шавкой, не понятно какой породы... Кажется, если я выкинусь, я встану, смогу бежать по облакам, смеяться, наткнусь на таких же, как я.. Не могу больше работать, вставать с утра. Извините, никого не хочу обидеть, бывают такие светло-золотые глаза, лучистые, с рисунком, у меня не такие.

----------


## Анна20

Спасибо всем за поддержку. Вы чудесные.

----------


## tempo

Анна, а может, кукушку в кукушатне прооперировать..?

И тогда попу с глазками не придётся насиловать.

----------


## Анна20

> Анна, а может, кукушку в кукушатне прооперировать..?
> 
> И тогда попу с глазками не придётся насиловать.


 Поясните пожалуйста. И если бы я была "таво" мне бы не говорили это на каждом шагу.... Как-то года 2 назад познакомилась случайно с мальчиком, позвал в кафе, и давай на протяжении всего времени докапываться "а это че за национальность то?" "так что это за нация то ты не ответила?" , а когда кормила котов около дома, без линз, ко мне подошёл дед, взглянул и говорит: "приезжают тут! А ещё наглеют! Понаехали" , но это моя квартира, я не снимаю! Он"конечно! Поговори мне тут!". В банке пришла таджичка и говорит: а как вы из такой черненькой стали такой светленькой?! Чем красилась?! Я: в смысле черненькой? Она: ну кареглазая, ресницы длинные чёрные у тебя! 
Таких примеров много в моей жизни.

----------


## Aare

А мне нравятся армяне и армянки. И вообще тёмненькие кареглазые. Греки, итальянцы вообще красавчики. Даже турки нравятся. Есть знакомый, у него сестра из Дагестана, симпатичная. Так что давай не надо

----------


## tempo

Анна, пинают тех, кто ПОВЕДЕНИЕМ требует пинков.

Возьмём, к примеру, чебуращку принца Чарльза, или Илюшу Лагутенко с его лягушачьего разреза мухоловкой, или страшненького Челентано, который даже в старости симпатичнее многих.

Ни один из них не отрезал себе уши, не ушил губы, и сисек новых не привесил, но вполне себе успешны.

----------


## Анна20

> А мне нравятся армяне и армянки. И вообще тёмненькие кареглазые. Греки, итальянцы вообще красавчики. Даже турки нравятся. Есть знакомый, у него сестра из Дагестана, симпатичная. Так что давай не надо


 Только вот я к ним отношения не имею.

----------


## Февраль2015

> А мне нравятся армяне и армянки. И вообще тёмненькие кареглазые. Греки, итальянцы вообще красавчики. Даже турки нравятся. Есть знакомый, у него сестра из Дагестана, симпатичная. Так что давай не надо


 Сказала девушка с красивыми светлыми глазами. Я помню их до сих пор.

----------


## Февраль2015

Анна, а может ты еврейка? Нос какой у тебя?

----------


## Анна20

> Анна, пинают тех, кто ПОВЕДЕНИЕМ требует пинков.
> 
> Возьмём, к примеру, чебуращку принца Чарльза, или Илюшу Лагутенко с его лягушачьего разреза мухоловкой, или страшненького Челентано, который даже в старости симпатичнее многих.
> 
> Ни один из них не отрезал себе уши, не ушил губы, и сисек новых не привесил, но вполне себе успешны.


 Я точно знаю, что, если я поменяю этот отвратный цвет, вся моя жизнь изменится.  Живу ещё, потому что есть надежда.

----------


## Анна20

> Анна, а может ты еврейка? Нос какой у тебя?


 Евреи мне, кстати, очень нравятся. Была бы еврейка, была бы умная. Они умные, часто успешные математики, учёные. Нос приплюснутый, не орлиный, маленький, немного широкая переносица, и приплюснутый, нос свой люблю))))

----------


## Aare

> Сказала девушка с красивыми светлыми глазами. Я помню их до сих пор.


 Да разве ж они у меня светлые?)  Частенько хачики с Кавказа и средней Азии меня за свою принимают)) Вечером в магазин страшно идти, джигит какой-нибудь может пристать)

----------


## Анна20

Я вижу много форумов, много людей, которые ненавидят свой карий цвет глаз, а в форумах клиник так целая армия желающих сменить цвет... И не видела ни разу ни одного светлоглазого мечтающего о карих...

----------


## Sebastian

К слову, если фамилия не нравится - ты её можешь легко поменять, если мать даст все документы - то тебе просто нужно пойти в ЗАГС, они тебе всё объяснят. Не вижу поблемы.
Это как два пальца в розетку, если есть нужная бумага на руках. 

Сам менял имя и фамилию, меня многие отговаривали. Ни о чём не жалею, уже как второй год с новым паспортом живу.

----------


## Анна20

> К слову, если фамилия не нравится - ты её можешь легко поменять, если мать даст все документы - то тебе просто нужно пойти в ЗАГС, они тебе всё объяснят. Не вижу поблемы.
> Это как два пальца в розетку, если есть нужная бумага на руках. 
> 
> Сам менял имя и фамилию, меня многие отговаривали. Ни о чём не жалею, уже как второй год с новым паспортом живу.


 Вы считаете мои мысли! 0_о Я как раз туда собираюсь, на днях, отчество и фамилию менять, даже утешили немного, а то мне рассказывали, как это "ужасно сложно", жаль вот , только, диплом уже получен и трудовая вся исписана. Как с этим быть?.. Но менять надо. Себастьян (к сожалению, не знаю точно Вашего имени), вы очень сильный человек, адекватный. Живите и не грустите. :-)

----------


## Sebastian

Ничего сложного нет, по крайней мере, в Прибалтике.  Имя поменять совсем просто, фамилию сложнее - нужно доказать, что ты имеешь на неё право (в моём случае я просто показал свидетельство о бракосочетании, где была указана девичья фамилия матери и своё свидетельство о рождении, всё). Но они всё должны составить за тебя. Но, возможно, придётся подождать максимум месяц-два. Как с отчеством у вас - я не знаю, в моей стране оно никогда не указывается, но тоже не должно быть с этим проблем, если у вашей матери был не один муж.

На валидность диплома и прочих документов (кроме паспорта, водительских прав и других особо важных вещей) смена ИФО не влияет. *Совсем*. Тебе дадут свидетельство о смене данных, копию которого ты будешь предъявлять вместе с этими книжками и дипломами, а иногда и вообще без неё проходит.

----------


## Sebastian

Да, и кстати: если решила менять фамилию и отчество - смотри, чтобы они гармонично сочетались с именем. Мне только имя не нравилось, а имя Себастиан не сочеталось с русской фамилией, поэтому я взял литовскую.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Может тебе лучше к другому врачу? Который не цвет глаз меняет, а попробует донести, что это всё фигня? Но дело твое, конечно. Еще стоит учитывать, имхо, что смена цвета может и не сделать тебя счастливой и ты поймешь что дело было не в этом. 
Ещё не понял или невнимательно читал: почему решила с парнем расстаться?

----------


## Remarque

Привет, Анна.

Когда начал читать твой топик, то сначала подумал, что дело только в цвете глаз.
Вообще не понимаю, что плохого в тёмных глазах? Посмотри на Пушкина. Он разве был красавцем? Его в своё время нередкого обезьяной называли, но зато по-настоящему уважали. А женился он вообще на красавице.
У кучи людей внешность была намного лучше, чем у него, но где все эти типа красавцы, кто о них помнит? Никто. А Пушкина помнят.

Поверь мне, что жгучие брюнетки с ярким тёмным цветом глаз очень эффектно выглядят. Они ничем не хуже блондинок с голубыми глазами. И те, и другие одинаковы хороши. Каждый тип по-своему.

Сначала ты написала о желании сменить цвет глаз, а потом вдруг выяснилось, что ещё зачем-то срочно нужно поменять фамилию и отчество. Это-то зачем? Неужели тоже без этого жизнь совсем невмоготу? Какой-то инфантилизм.

А что будет через 10-20 лет? Появятся морщины, может, наберёшь вес, хоть ты сейчас и занимаешься спортом. Побежишь сломя ноги к пластическому хирургу? А если операции будут неудачными? Сразу же наложишь на себя руки? А когда с годами зрение станет хуже и придётся носить очки, это тоже катастрофа мирового масштаба? Как жить с этим? Неужели сразу смерть? Ты пойми простую вещь, что если твой мч полюбил тебя, то примет тебя целиком, со всеми твоими достоинствами и недостками, такую, какая ты есть. Если же не примет, то он тебя и не любит, а значит, найдёшь себе другого. Да и поверь, что во внешности вообще нет совершенства, у каждого человека свой идеал типажа.

----------


## Sebastian

> Сначала ты написала о желании сменить цвет глаз, а потом вдруг выяснилось, что ещё зачем-то срочно нужно поменять фамилию и отчество. Это-то зачем? Неужели тоже без этого жизнь совсем невмоготу? Какой-то инфантилизм.


 Не соглашусь. Что плохого в том, что человеку эстетически не нравится, как его назвали, или он ассоциирует себя с другими данными? Земля не налетит на небесную ось, однако человек будет жить чуть спокойнее, и это естесственно. 
Это кажется какой-то дикостью только потому, что это мало кем практикуется. А то, что жены зачастую берут фамилию своих супругов - это норма и никто почему-то не бугуртит, не называет их инфантилами. 

Делайте фигуру, которую хотите, меняйте цвет волос, если естественный цвет не идёт, делайте отопластику, если уши торчат, меняйте цвет глаз, брейте задницу, если говно налипает - это же такая мелочь, так почему же не внести её в жизнь для разнообразия, душевного спокойствия и более гармоничного принятия себя?

----------


## Remarque

Понимаешь, дружище, когда люди сознательно и без особых причин меняют своё внешность, это неуважение к своим генам, к своим предкам. Как-то так. Похоже на предательство.

----------


## Aare

> Понимаешь, дружище, когда люди сознательно и без особых причин меняют своё внешность, это неуважение к своим генам, к своим предкам. Как-то так. Похоже на предательство.


 Хотя я тоже считаю, что взращивать свои детские комплексы и дисфморфофобию - это инфантилизм инфантилизмов, всё именно здесь поддержу Себастьяна.
Предки - давно в могиле) Да и вряд ли здравомыслящему человеку пришло бы в голову упрекать какого-нибудь своего праправнука, если бы он решил, например, убрать горбинку на носу) А гены - вообще неодушевлённая вещь, так что носиться с уважением к ним - тоже самое что носиться с уважением к закону Ома, например) Так что странные заявления ты делаешь о проявлении неуважения)

----------


## Sebastian

Прости, но для меня это звучит дико.

Уберём излишнию моральность (а здесь она явно излишняя: не щенков же топим) и будем практичны:
Во первых, предки уже в могилах. В земле темно, доски гроба толстые, а саван непрозрачен и никому из живых существ от лечения (да, это именно лечение) хуже не станет. Совсем.
Во вторых, здесь есть аспект относительности. Если совсем выйти в край: нам не стоит бриться, делать интимную стрижку, удалять катаракту, лечить шизофрения (если твои предки тебя ею наградили - ты должен её развивать, мы же уважаем свои гены). Гены - это лишь основа наших тел, которую в процессе мы имеем право корректировать себя, сохраняя основу. Мы ведь можем делать любую причёску, а не симряться с тем, как лягут волосы и запрещать их трогать? 
У меня были кривые зубы 18 лет, но я пошёл на ортодонтическое лечение и теперь радуюсь безупречной и гармоничной улыбкой (шучу, я не улыбаюсь).  Можешь дать мне медаль, что я предатель всего своего рода.

Для нас её беда может показаться ерундой и вообще, "она дура и себя накручивает", но если ей не нравится - пусть меняется, раз наше время позволяет это сделать и пусть живёт в удовольствие. Для неё наши беды тоже могут показаться фуфлом. Нас родили не ради того, чтобы мы мучились (конечно, если наши предки не были совсем садистами).

----------


## Remarque

Да подожди ты) Я же ясно написал, что предательством бы было изменение личности без особых причин. Речь в данном случае о пластической хирургии. Кривые зубы к этому вообще не относятся, как и личная гигиена, стрижка, бритьё.

----------


## Remarque

Ааре, ты меня тоже удивляешь, дорогая) Впрочем, я даже рад, что так раззадорил тебя, подключив к теме))  Не вижу ничего плохого в горбинке на носу. Это вообще признак аристократизма, как и вообще все греческие и римские формы носа.

----------


## Sebastian

Ну хорошо, давай о пластической хирургии. 

Мне делали отопластику (коррекция лопоухости). Меня никто не гнобил из-за этого. Просто мне иногда хотелось сделать короткую стрижку и выглядеть при этом хорошо, а не как колхозник.  И теперь я жалею разве что о том, что не сделал её раньше. К слову, никто из моих ни родителей, ни дедов/баб не имел оттопыренных ушей. Но вот проблема - у меня же были гены и я менял свою внешность, а причина не слишком _особая_. Но если есть возможность - почему просто не сделать лучше для самого себя? Кому от этого хуже?

----------


## Remarque

А кто тебе вообще сказал, что до операции ты выглядел, как колхозник?
Насколько я понял, это лишь твоё субъективное восприятие себя. Ты же сам написал, что тебя и до операции из-за ушей не гнобили.
Вернёмся к теме. Операция по измeнению цвета глаз - это риск для здоровья, довольно серьёзный риск. Вот сейчас у автора топика, по-моему, нет проблем со здоровьем, а после подобной операции возможна очень неприятная сухость глаз, которая может остаться на долгое время, а вечно сухие глаза приведут не только к дискомфорту, что придётся постоянно использовать капли для глаз и беречь в солнечную погоду, но возможно и ухудшение зрения из-за постоянной сухости глаз.

----------


## Sebastian

Оттопыренные уши сами по себе - в этом нет ничего такого плохого. Просто так сложилось, что это не считается особо красивым и всего-то.

Не гнобили потому, что я носил определённые причёски и просто прятал этот недостаток. А потом это уже перестало быть тем детским садом, чтобы кто-то показывал пальцем - но мне не нравилось смотреть на себя, пока меня стрижёт парикмахер. Лопоухость - это не психическое расстройство, и самому можно "диагностировать". 
Можно вообще забить на всё и выйти на улицу в одних трусах да пивным пузом и чувствуй себя свободно, но всё же лучше выглядеть приятно, в первую очередь - для себя.

----------


## Sebastian

...

----------


## Aare

> Операция по измeнению цвета глаз - это риск для здоровья, довольно серьёзный риск.


 Тут ты, конечно, прав. Тем более, одно дело - оперировать какой-то явный изъян вроде кривых зубов, а другое - делать пластику только потому, что кто-то принимает за узбечку. Идеи расизма мне глубоко неприятны, поэтому я не вижу ничего плохого в том, если тебя принимают за армянку, узбечку или ещё кого. Да и идти на поводу того, кто тебя дразнил в детстве - инфантилизм в концетрированном виде) И тут надо не тело оперировать, а сначала бы неплохо мозг на место поставить)

----------


## Февраль2015

> Тут ты, конечно, прав. Тем более, одно дело - оперировать какой-то явный изъян вроде кривых зубов, а другое - делать пластику только потому, что кто-то принимает за узбечку. Идеи расизма мне глубоко неприятны, поэтому я не вижу ничего плохого в том, если тебя принимают за армянку, узбечку или ещё кого. Да и идти на поводу того, кто тебя дразнил в детстве - инфантилизм в концетрированном виде) И тут надо не тело оперировать, а сначала бы неплохо мозг на место поставить)


 Ну в кино же все блондинки с голубыми глазами. Все восхищаются белой кожей и синевой глаз.
Вот и идёт внушение, что выглядеть как-то иначе - это плохо. И ещё как бывает в жизни.
Если карий цвет глаз, то все смотрят как на второй сорт. Если они светлого цвета, то многие восхищаются и делают комплименты.
А она юная девушка, причём ещё жутко инфантильная (если смотреть на мысли и построение текста), и остро всё это воспринимает.

Плюс возьми и оглянись вокруг. Тебе приятно сравнение с узбеками, например. Кто они? Рабочие, дворники, рабы, бесправные, с плохим знанием языка. Люди их и за людей-то не считают.
В последнее время обострилась ситуация с терроризмом. Учти, что наш мозг - это большой склад стереотипов. И не особо умные люди ничего не видят за твоей внешностью.
Поэтому я и не люблю большинство, мне противна тупая и грубая толпа с их мещанскими взглядами на жизнь и пустыми увлечениями.

Это мы уже прошли через многое в нашей жизни и стали циничнее, взрослее, умнее. А ей вчера 20 исполнилось, она живёт в столице. На неё обращают внимание парни.
После того, что было со мной, мне уже реально поебать на мнение людей и окружающих, я не заставляю никого со мной общаться или любить меня. Если я вам не нравлюсь - это не мои проблемы, отойдите пожалуйста.

----------


## Aare

> Ну в кино же все блондинки с голубыми глазами. Все восхищаются белой кожей и синевой глаз.
> Вот и идёт внушение, что выглядеть как-то иначе - это плохо.


 Крайне спорно. Посмотри хотя бы кто выигрывает сейчас конкурсы красоты - филлипинки вообще какие-то, смуглокожие, темноглазые, и вообще похожие на трансов больше, чем на кисейных барышень-блондиночек молочнокожих)) Да и в кино темноглазых и загорелых или смуглокожих женщин много, и скажи ещё что они не красивые.




> Тебе приятно сравнение с узбеками, например


 Я бы никогда не подумала, что сравнение с узбечкой, армянкой или татаркой - унижение))




> Это мы уже прошли через многое в нашей жизни и стали циничнее, взрослее, умнее. А ей вчера 20 исполнилось


 Именно что 20, не 14. Разве не пора избавляться от инфантилизма, детских комплексов и важности мнения посторонних людей?

----------


## tempo

Когда-то я видел картинку, где изображён человек, у которого гипертрофировано и выпячено то, что беспокоит и волнует его больной мозг. 

Довольно забавно и однавременно страшненько.

Поскольку я человек невежливый, то слово "больной" употребляю влёгкую.

По той же причине хочу дать Анне добрый-добрый соет: головой о стену, наращивая размах, до достижения-постижения.

Как же много откровенно сумасшедших...

Накипело )

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Да, Анна, вам точно надо голову лечить. Вы хотите поменять свою внешность, чтобы удовлетворить свое эго. Не надо прикрываться МЧ , что вы делаете это ради него, т.к. он любит светленьких. Вы его абсолютно не любите, потому что вам пох на его чувства. После того как поменяете цвет глаз и все такое, ваше эго будет просить большего и большего. Всю жизнь положите на его удовлетворение, если полечите мозг.

----------


## tempo

Но есть, есть в этой истории светлое пятно!

Чайод-фри, слава те, господи.

----------


## Aly

Что там в итоге решили вы? Если он любит, то цвет глаз для него будет мелочью. Тем более вы почти все время линзы носите.

----------


## rasty82

Самокритика и самоедство — разные вещи. Первая — конструктивный элемент, он заставляет двигаться и идти вперед.
Второе — деструктивный. В особо запущенных случаях может довести до могилы.
Во-первых нет понятия "достоин-недостоин". Молодого человека Вам не в награду выписали, а просто так сложилась Ваша жизнь.
Если человек Вас любит, то ему плевать в линзах Вы или нет. Вас ест тот факт что Вы обманули его? Как вы сами себе думаете... Что ж. Не вопрос. Готовим мегаужин, кормим-поим, с виноватым лицом во всем каемся, получаем прощение, ночь любви и больше не открываем чёрный ящик.
Если человек с Вами, значит Вы достойны. Если он ушел, значит Вы достойны лучшего.

----------

